# Anti-helium!



## panta dokimazete (Jul 17, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LZ7vystdkA


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 17, 2007)

That's cool. I wonder what kind of gas that was.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jul 17, 2007)

It's a pity someone from England pronounces Aluminium incorrectly. Don't give me that aluminum rubbish.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 17, 2007)

The gas is almost certainly sulfur hexafluoride - a very heavy gas, and one in which sound is transmitted at a low velocity compared to normal air. (Helium has a high speed of sound) The boat demo is pretty standard physics fare - breathing it, just like breathing helium, is, too  While it's not toxic, it's possible to knock yourself out by displacing too much oxygen in your lungs - and SF6 is more of a problem because, once in your lungs, because of its heaviness, it doesn't want to leave... so the likelihood of passing out is quite a bit higher. Apart from the knock-out factor, it is fun, though


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 17, 2007)

toddpedlar said:


> SF6 is more of a problem because, once in your lungs, because of its heaviness, it doesn't want to leave...



Thanks for that amazing info Todd, you are one smart guy. I do wish to take issue with one thing and that is regarding the above statement. In my experience I am yet to meet a MAN who has trouble passing gas... I don't care what kind of letters are assigned to the name.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 17, 2007)




----------



## caddy (Jul 17, 2007)

That's pretty cool J.D



jdlongmire said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5LZ7vystdkA


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 17, 2007)

caddy said:


> That's pretty cool J.D



Thanks! Makes me want to go out and by some - I could finally be a bass-baritone!


----------



## dcomin (Jul 17, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> In my experience I am yet to meet a MAN who has trouble passing gas... I don't care what kind of letters are assigned to the name.



OK JD... can you find a smiley that passes gas?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 17, 2007)

dcomin said:


> OK JD... can you find a smiley that passes gas?



Can I? 

For your viewing pleasure...



 







(**winces** anticipating impending post deletion...)


----------



## dcomin (Jul 17, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## BobVigneault (Jul 17, 2007)

Hey, I smell broccoli!


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 17, 2007)

jdlongmire said:


> Can I?
> 
> For your viewing pleasure...
> 
> ...




Now that was pretty fast, JD. 







Okay, I guess this is required now...(not like everyone hasn't seen it already)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZP-n3E43M3Y


----------

